# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Αντικαταθλιπτικά

## no name

Καλησπέρα. 
Όπως είχα ξαναγράψει πάσχω από κατάθλιψη. Η γιατρός μου, μου έχει χορηγήσει Zoloft, Xanax και Nozinan(για να κοιμάμαι).
Παίρνω 1 Zoloft και 1 Xanax το πρωί, 1 Zoloft και 1 Xanax το βράδυ, καθώς και Nozinan, μία ώρα μετά. 
Ακολουθώ αυτή την αγωγή 2 μήνες περίπου. 
Η διάθεση τώρα έχει ξεκινήσει να βελτιώνεται, αλλά ο ύπνος μου χειροτερεύει. 

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει και ο λόγος που ανοίγω το θέμα, είναι το βάρος μου. Έχω παρατηρήσει αύξηση του βάρους μου (1-2κιλά) λόγω της επιθυμίας μου για φαγητό. Πεινάω συχνότερα, τρώω περισσότερο.

Διάβασα ότι τα Zoloft έχουν ως παρενέργεια την αύξηση σωματικού βάρους. 

Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ στο φόρουμ με ανάλογη εμπειρία?
Θα ήθελα κάποιος που γνωρίζει να γράψει, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Θα βάλεις κ άλλα κιλά, είναι η στάνταρ παρενέργεια, εγώ σε έναν χρόνο έβαλα 12 κιλά, αυτό γιατί ενώ δεν ήμουν ποτέ λιχούδης, τα χάπια με έκαναν. Πρόσεχε όσο μπορείς.

----------


## no name

> Θα βάλεις κ άλλα κιλά, είναι η στάνταρ παρενέργεια, εγώ σε έναν χρόνο έβαλα 12 κιλά, αυτό γιατί ενώ δεν ήμουν ποτέ λιχούδης, τα χάπια με έκαναν. Πρόσεχε όσο μπορείς.


Ήταν το μόνο που δεν ήθελα να γίνει. Μου έριξε την ψυχολογία πάρα πολύ. Ευχαριστώ πάντως που απάντησες.

----------


## vagpap

Τα xanax ειναι που ανοιγουν την ορεξη και οχι μονον. Κολλας και δεν ξεκολλας με τιποτα. Τα θεωρω απο προσωπικη πειρα εγκληματικα.Το zoloft , απο παλι προσωπικη πειρα , και φιλου μου, απλως δεν κανει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## no name

> Τα xanax ειναι που ανοιγουν την ορεξη και οχι μονον. Κολλας και δεν ξεκολλας με τιποτα. Τα θεωρω απο προσωπικη πειρα εγκληματικα.Το zoloft , απο παλι προσωπικη πειρα , και φιλου μου, απλως δεν κανει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.


To xanax? Αλήθεια? Δεν έχω διαβάσει κάτι παρόμοιο για το συγκεκριμένο. Το zoloft μετά από 4 βδομάδες ενεργεί, και πράγματι βοηθά, εμένα τουλάχιστον. Με έχει προβληματίσει ιδιαίτερα αυτή η παρενέργεια και δεν σκοπεύω να την αφήσω να με καταβάλλει.

----------


## vagpap

αληθεια ειναι.η εξαρτηση απο xanax ειναι χειροτερη απο αλκοολ.Το αλκοολ το εκοψα μονος,αλλα δυσκολα.Τα xanax ακομα τα παλευω.

----------


## marian_m

Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι τα zoloft κόβουν την όρεξη και από προσωπική εμπειρία. Αφού ήξερα και ψυχίατρο που μισοαστεία-μισοσοβαρά, έλεγε να πάρει κανένα για να αδυνατίσει.

----------


## vagpap

> Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι τα zoloft κόβουν την όρεξη και από προσωπική εμπειρία. Αφού ήξερα και ψυχίατρο που μισοαστεία-μισοσοβαρά, έλεγε να πάρει κανένα για να αδυνατίσει.


Το καθε αντικαταθλιπτικο εχει εντελως ,μα εντελως διαφορετικες ενεργειες και παρενεργειες στον καθενα.Εχω φιλη που παιρνει zoloft για τα νευρα της.και εχει αποτελεσμα!Το μονον αντικαταθλιπτικο που στην πλειοψηφια ανοιγει την ορεξη ειναι το REMERON.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε σεις τι λετε τωρα, το ζολοφτ μειωνει την ορεξη! Πραγματικα ειναι καλυτερο απο το λαντοζ σε θεμα μειωσης βαρους! εγω περσυ με ζολοφτ ξεκινωντας απο 65 κιλα πηγα 48, φυσικα προσεχα κ τι ετρωγα λιγακι! Παντως μηπως κ εσυ δν προσεχεις, διοτι το ζολοφτ δν ειναι απο τα φαρμακα που αποδεδειγμενα ανοιγουν την ορεξη, αμα σε βοηθαει ως αντικαταθλιπτικο εγω θα σ λεγα να το συνεχισεις απλα να περιορισεις λιγο τη μασαμπουκα! χιχιχιχι φιλικα τροπος του λεγειν μην παρεξηγηθεις ε?  :Smile:

----------


## no name

> Ρε σεις τι λετε τωρα, το ζολοφτ μειωνει την ορεξη! Πραγματικα ειναι καλυτερο απο το λαντοζ σε θεμα μειωσης βαρους! εγω περσυ με ζολοφτ ξεκινωντας απο 65 κιλα πηγα 48, φυσικα προσεχα κ τι ετρωγα λιγακι! Παντως μηπως κ εσυ δν προσεχεις, διοτι το ζολοφτ δν ειναι απο τα φαρμακα που αποδεδειγμενα ανοιγουν την ορεξη, αμα σε βοηθαει ως αντικαταθλιπτικο εγω θα σ λεγα να το συνεχισεις απλα να περιορισεις λιγο τη μασαμπουκα! χιχιχιχι φιλικα τροπος του λεγειν μην παρεξηγηθεις ε?


Από τότε που μου αύξησε τη δόση αυξήθηκε και η όρεξή μου. Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι σε επίπεδα φυσιολογικά, ελέγχω τον εαυτό μου, αλλά πρέπει να κάνω κάτι δραστικό ώστε να μη παρασυρθώ

----------


## elis

φιλε εγω αν ημουν στη θεση σου θα επαιρνα δυο ζολοφτ το πρωι βασικα θα αλλαζα τη σειρα να δω τι θα γινει μαλακια θα μου πεισ τωρα αλλα καμια φορα πιανει προσωπικη εμπειρια

----------


## no name

elis, δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τη δοσολογία μόνη μου!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συμφωνω, ελλη (χχαχαχαχα!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ) πρεπει να γινει σε συννενοηση με το γιατρο, διοτι μονη της αμα παρει 2 ζολοφτ ενω ο γιατρος την ειπε ενα μπορει να χτυπησει μανια,! ποσα mg zoloft παιρνεις??

----------


## Agaph

προσοχη με τ χαπια ειδικα αν ειναι πολλα ο οργανισμος πιστευω οτι μπερδευεται..επειδη επαιρνα αρκετο καιρο ζολοφτ δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου αυξησε την ορεξη καθε αλλο μην σου πω με βοηθησε να περιορισω και τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια που ειχα απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι σε "κοιμηζει" γενικα οσο μπορεις να μην συνηθισεις σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες γιατι δυσκολευεσαι μετα να το κοψεις..

----------


## howtodream8

Με το effexor τι γινεται; Εχει κανεις εμπειρια; Εδω και κανα μηνα που το παιρνω νιωθω οτι μου φερνει τρελη υπνηλια. Καθε μερα κοιμαμαι 12 ωρες. Επισης, μου εχει ανοιξει την ορεξη, νιωθω οτι οσο παω στρογγυλευω :-/

----------


## unlucky

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Απο τον περασμενο ιουνιο επαιρνα ενα remeron καθε βραδυ και εμενα μου ειχε αυξηθει τρομερά η όρεξη, βεβαια ευτυχως γιατι εχασα 20 μερες δεκα κιλα. 
Τελοσπαντων επειδη η ψυχολογικη μου κατάσταση χειροτερευε μερα με τη μερα ξεκινησα πριν δυο βδομαδες sofelin 1 καθε πρωι και μισο seropram το βράδυ και 1/4 tranxene..Μπορω να πω οτι τουλαχιστον δεν κλαιω ολη μερα οπως πριν, εχω ηρεμησει καπως, κανω δουλιτσες, αλλα αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι δεν εχω σχεδον καθολου ορεξη, τρωω λιγο πρωινο και το μεσημεριανο μου αλλα δεν νιωθω καθολου το αισθημα της πεινας απο τοτε που ξεκινησα αυτη την αγωγη.

----------


## Agaph

Γενικα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα οπως κ ολα τα χαπια εχουν επιπτωσεις στον οργανισμο αλλα εχει να κανει κ με τον καθε ανθρωπο.εμενα με το ζολοφτ με εφερνε υπνηλια και ειχα ελειψη συγκεντρωσης σε μεγαλο βαθμο.αφου θυμαμαι ορισμενες μερες να προσπαθω να προσεξω στο σχολειο στα μαθηματα κ εκλειναν τ ματια μ ενω ασ πουμε ειχα κοιμηθει κανονικα.επισης αδυνατουσα να συγκεντρωθω να διαβασω.  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac

> αληθεια ειναι.η εξαρτηση απο xanax ειναι χειροτερη απο αλκοολ.Το αλκοολ το εκοψα μονος,αλλα δυσκολα.Τα xanax ακομα τα παλευω.


Xanax τα επινα πριν 7χρονια περιπου κ οντως προκαλουνε εντονο εθισμο κυριως ψυχολογικο.Δοκιμασε το clonotril π ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια αλλα εχει πιο μακρυ χρονο δρασης κ προκαλει λιγοτερο εθισμο.

----------


## no name

Η υπνηλία που προκαλούν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι σχεδόν ''φυσιολογική''. Είναι παρενέργεια και με το πέρασμα του χρόνου περνάει. Έτσι ένιωθα κι εγώ. Θυμάμαι μια μέρα στη Σχολή έκλεισαν τα μάτια μου και δεν άνοιγαν με τίποτα! 

Το xanax ηρεμεί...πολύ.

----------


## Zodiac

http://gawker.com/5083445/xanax-vs-klonopin-the-verdict διαβαστε εδω γτι τι κλονοτριλ ειναι καλυτερο.κλονοπιν ειναι στην αμερικη

----------


## dragonfly1

η μητερα μου περνει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για βαρια καταθλιψη ανα μεσα ειναι και xanax εχει αυξηθει πολυ το βαρος τα τελευταια χρονια..εγω ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι αλλο.επειδη εχω τρομερο προβλημα με τον υπνο τα δοκιμασα και εγω ειναι δυνατον να μην με πιανουν τα xanax ?πασχω απο ελαφρια μορφης καταθληψη που εμαθα προσφατα

----------


## no name

> η μητερα μου περνει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για βαρια καταθλιψη ανα μεσα ειναι και xanax εχει αυξηθει πολυ το βαρος τα τελευταια χρονια..εγω ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι αλλο.επειδη εχω τρομερο προβλημα με τον υπνο τα δοκιμασα και εγω ειναι δυνατον να μην με πιανουν τα xanax ?πασχω απο ελαφρια μορφης καταθληψη που εμαθα προσφατα


τα xanax δεν είναι τόσο για να κοιμάσαι άλλα για να χαλαρώνουν τα νεύρα σου. Το θέμα του ύπνου πρέπει να το συζητήσεις με το γιατρό οπωσδήποτε. Εμένα π.χ μου έδωσε Nozinan για να κοιμάμαι.

----------


## dragonfly1

ειναι τοσο αδικο ομως ξερεις να ειμαστε σε αυτη την κατασταση με τα φαρμακα..δεν εχω παει σε ψυχιατρο ακομα και δεν ξερω...τελος παντων σε ευχαριστω και ευχομαι στη δικη σου ζωη τουλαχιστων τα πραγματα να ειναι καλυτερα γιατι και σε μενα μερικεσ φορεσ γυριζει ο θανατοσ αλλα ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει

----------


## no name

> ειναι τοσο αδικο ομως ξερεις να ειμαστε σε αυτη την κατασταση με τα φαρμακα..δεν εχω παει σε ψυχιατρο ακομα και δεν ξερω...τελος παντων σε ευχαριστω και ευχομαι στη δικη σου ζωη τουλαχιστων τα πραγματα να ειναι καλυτερα γιατι και σε μενα μερικεσ φορεσ γυριζει ο θανατοσ αλλα ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει


Μην παίρνεις έτσι αυθαίρετα φάρμακα. Πήγαινε οπωσδήποτε σε έναν ψυχίατρο. Εγώ ήδη επισκέφθηκα έναν και βοηθάει πραγματικά. Τα χάπια θα είναι αποτελεσματικά μόνο με ιατρική βοήθεια. Μην κάνεις στον εαυτό σου κακό γιατί αξίζει να ζήσεις.

----------


## sandy25

Μολις ξεκινησα τα cipralex ηδη παιρνω ladose για καταθλιψη,φοβιες και επειδη σε ενα χρονο εβαλα 15 κιλα με τα προηγουμενα χαπια.
εχει καποιος εμπειρια πανω στα cipralex και αν εχουν και αυτα σαν παρενεργεια την αυξηση βαρους ?
αλλα τι λεω ας με κανουν να νιωθω καλυτερα και θα αρχισω το τρξιμο ,ερχεται και ανοιξη ........

----------


## elli1

Εγω παιρνω effexor απο περσυ το φεβρουάριο εως τον νοεμβριο.......τα ξαναρχισα πριν ενα μηνα με διακοπη 2 μηνων δηλαδη. Το βαρος μου ναι αυξηθκε το καλοκαίρι 10 κιλα...ετρωγα όμως απλά δε μπορουσα να τα χασω οταν το αποφάσισα το σεπτεμβρη. Νομιζω οτι αμα βαλεις δε μπορεις να τα χασεις τα κιλά. Τώρα....μετα απο διακοπη των χαπιών και υποτροπιασμο δυστυχως της καταθλιψης, τα ξαναεχασα τα κιλα. Τωρα ξαναρχιζω να παιρνω τα πανω μου αλλα προσεχω τι τρώω, την επομενη διετια θα ειμαι με χαπια,, φοβαμαι να τα σταματησω ξανα

----------


## Lou!

δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ για τα ψυχοφάρμακα, στο καθένα αντιδρούν διαφορετικά! τα ζολόφτ δεν κόβουν την όρεξη σε όλους, τα ζυπρέξα δεν παχαίνουν όλους κλπ. στατιστικά παρατηρείται ότι κάποια φάρμακα έχουν κάποιες παρενέργειες σε αρκετούς ασθενείς, αλλά ποτέ στο 100%. οπότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή και να δεις εσένα τί σου προκαλεί το ζολόφτ κ αν παρατηρήσεις ότι όντως σου ανοίγει την όρεξη κ παχαίνεις κ δεν είναι κάτι παροδικό, να το συζητήσεις με το γιατρό σου κ θα δείτε τί θα κάνετε.

ίσως χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις χάπι αν σε παχαίνει, που αν σου ταιριάξει το ζολόφτ για την κατάθλιψη είναι κ λίγο σπάσιμο. σχεδόν απίθανο θα είναι πάντως να σε παχαίνουν όλα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. κάποιο θα σου ταιριάξει.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειναι θεμα οργανισμου, ειναι κ θεμα φαρμακου, ειναι κ θεμα προσπαθειας κ βουλησης! Τα zoloft εμενα μ εκοψαν εντελως την ορεξη ενω δν τα πηρα για αυτον τον σκοπο, μου ταιριαξαν βεβαια κ στο θεμα της καταθλιψης περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλο φαρμακο! Τα entact δν μ φεραν καποια αλλαγη σ αυτον τον τομεα, τα ladose με βοηθησαν λιιιγο στο θεμα της βουλιμιας, τα effexor τα πηρα για πολυ λιγο οποτε δν θυμαμαι... Παντως εντυπωση μ κανει ρε σεις π λετε οτι βαλατε κιλα με το zoloft... μηπως φταιει κ κατι αλλο???

----------


## Zodiac

> Ειναι θεμα οργανισμου, ειναι κ θεμα φαρμακου, ειναι κ θεμα προσπαθειας κ βουλησης! Τα zoloft εμενα μ εκοψαν εντελως την ορεξη ενω δν τα πηρα για αυτον τον σκοπο, μου ταιριαξαν βεβαια κ στο θεμα της καταθλιψης περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλο φαρμακο! Τα entact δν μ φεραν καποια αλλαγη σ αυτον τον τομεα, τα ladose με βοηθησαν λιιιγο στο θεμα της βουλιμιας, τα effexor τα πηρα για πολυ λιγο οποτε δν θυμαμαι... Παντως εντυπωση μ κανει ρε σεις π λετε οτι βαλατε κιλα με το zoloft... μηπως φταιει κ κατι αλλο???


Με τα ζολοφτ πολυ περιεργη ιστορια.Τα επινα παλια χρονια κ μ καναν δουλεια στην καταθλιψη αλλα εβαζα κ τα κιλακια.Περυσι π το χα παρει για μια υποτροπη μ εκανε ζημια.Μ εκανε την καταθλιψη χειροτερη,μ εριξε την λιμμιντο αλλα το καλο εχασα αρκετα κιλα.Το αλλαξα αμεσως σε λαντοζ κ ισιωσα αλλα σταματησα να χανω κιλα.Πριν μια βδομαδα περιπου δοκιμασα μινιτραν κ υπνο π ειναι κ αντικαταθλιπτικο κ ηρεμηστικο μαζι κ εβαλα 3 κιλα σε μια βδομαδα αν ειναι δυνατον συγκοπη πηγα να παθω.Το σταματησα αμεσως.Η βουλιμια κ η υπογλυκαιμια πςσ στο διαολο παλαευονται?Οι διαιτες δε μια παινουν κ οταν με πιανει βουλιμια μ δεν φαω εχω νευρα.Μονο κανα ρεταλιν π ειναι αμφεταμινη θα με σωσει αλλα δν το γραφει κανεις αυτο.χχαχαχαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

Zodiac (αμαν κ εσυ νικνειμ π διαλεξες), νομιζω οτι η δικη σ απαντηση ειναι η αντιπροσωπευτικοτερη οσον αφορα την σχεση ζολοφτ κ σωματικου βαρους. τυχαινει με το ζολοφτ πχ εγω 3 μερες να μν μπορω να φαω κ να εχω ναυτια κ να ανακατευεται το στομαχι μου κ μετα 3 μερες να τρωω τα παντα. οντως το ζολοφτακι περιεργο στορυ βαραει, αλλα δουλευει καλα το ατιμο.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LARY

Καλησπερα παιδια.Εγω εχω καταλαβει οτι υπαρχουν σιγουρα καποιες σταθερες ,αλλα απο εκει και περα ο καθε οργανισμος λειτουργει
διαφορετικα.Παιδευομαι γυρω στα 10 χρονια με γενικευμενη αγχωδη νευρωση.Με τα Ladose παχυνα τρελα (υποτιθεται οτι κοβουν την ορεξη),με τα CYBALTA
μια επαιρνα μια εχανα , τα xanax τα εκοψα πολυ ευκολα ενω διαβαζω φιλους που δυσκολευτηκαν πολυ.Τωρα ημουν 2 χρονια πολυ καλα,αλλα δυστυχως
ξανακυλησα και ξεκινησα cipralex πριν 10 μερες.Καμμια εμπειρια απο αυτα κανεις?

----------


## elli1

Εγώ ήμουν 72 κιλά κι έφτασα 84 μου είχε ανοίξει η όρεξη, το κακό είναι ότι έκανα δίαιτα ΄στο 7μηνο θεραπείας μου με εφεξορ, ήδη δηλαδή ήμουν πολύ κάλά..αλλά παρατήρησα ότι με τίποτα δεν έχανα κιλα! Νομίζω δε μπορεις να χάσεις δε βάζεις. Τα χαπια επισης ανοιγουν την όρεξη απο τις αρχες ακόμη που τα είχα πάρει τις βραδυνες ώρες. Τα σταμάτησα..υποτροπίασα αμέσως κι έχασα τα κιλά, αυπνιες χαλια γενικά....και τώρα τα ξανάρχισα. Προσπαθω εφόσον το ξέρω τώρα να μη τρώω πολύ ή να τρώω σαλάτες τα βράδυα με λίγη πρωτεινη π κοτόπουλο η τυράκι μεσα ψιλοκομμένα σε μαρούλι ή λαχανο με 2-3 φέτες γαλοπουλα πχ...ώστε να υπάρχει κορεσμός. Τωρα θα τα παίρνω για πολύ καιρό τα χάπια και θα πρέπει να προσέχω. Καλο μας κουράγιο..τι να πω!

----------


## elli1

LARY.. να σκέφτεσε ότι ήσουν καλά 2 χρόνια μπραβο! Οπότε θα ξαναγίνεις απλά πρέπει να σταματήσεις σιγά σιγα τα φάρμακα και μη βάζεις κιλά..αυτό ειναι το θέμα όπως παρατήρησα,,,γιατί μετά δε χάνονται ο οργανισμός κρατάει έχω την εντύπωση άμυνα δλδ σε κρατάει ήρεμο και γερό με τα φάρμακα και δε χάνεις ότι βάζεις. Επίσης θα μου πεις πως γινετε να μη τρώω αφου σου ανοίγει η όρεξη πολύ...θα σκέφτεσε αυτό που έγραψα πριν.

----------


## masterridley

Έτσι έτσι, ο καθένας αντιδρά διαφορετικά...
Αφού άμα διαβάσεις τις παρενέργειες, πολλές φορές λένε πράγματα τελείως αντίθετα
μεταξύ τους, εννοείται σε διαφορετικά ποσοστά. Σε άλλους θα τους ανοίξει την όρεξη,
σε άλλους θα τη ρίξει κοκ.

Εγώ, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, που παίρνω Serosmine (= Effexor) δεν έχω καθόλου
(αλλά *ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!*) λίμπιντο και επίσης έχω μια υπνηλία άλλο πράγμα. Η φωτεινή
πλευρά είναι ότι με βοηθάνε να είμαι κάπως λειτουργικός όσον αφορά το άγχος!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

εγώ παίρνω δύο χάπια και μέσα σε τρία χρόνια έβαλα δέκα επτά κιλά ευτυχώς είχα περιθώριο αλλά εντάξει θα μου πείτε πόσο πια, όσο για την υπνηλία σταμάτησε στα δύο χρόνια και κάποιες φορές βέβαια κοιμάμαι περισσότερο από το φυσιολογικό αλλά επειδή βαριέμαι, όπως είπε ένας φίλος από εδώ μέσα, αλλάζει ο μεταβολισμός και έχει δίκαιο, ισχύει δυστυχώς με τα χάπια και επειδή ηρεμούμε κιόλας από τα πολλά άγχη και τα νεύρα ενδεχομένως και γιαυτό.

----------


## redwood

Εγω επαιρνα παλια τα σεροπραμ...και ειχα παρει βαρος και οταν δεν ετρωγα δεν εχανα ουτε γραμμαριο. Μετα πηρα τα σιμπαλτα δεν μπορουσα να φαω γιατι μου εφερναν τρομερη αναγουλα αλλα δυστυχως δεν ηταν αυτα που ταιριαζαν στην ασθενεια μου απ οτι μου ειπε ο ψυχιατρος που πηγα πρωτη φορα πριν λιγες μερες... Παλαιωτερα μου τα εδινε παθολογος... Τωρα παιρνω τα σεροξατ... μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να προσεξω γιατι βαζεις βαρος επειδη ομως ανοιγουν την ορεξη. Ξαναξ επαιρνα κατα διαστηματα μισο οταν παθαινα κριση πανικου δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα να τα κοψω αλλα και απλι λεω οτι επαιρνα μισο το δυμηνο. Τωρα παιρνω rivotril μαζι με α σεροξατ για ενα μηνα μου ειπε ο γιατρος και φοβαμαι εκει λιγο τον εθισμο. Μηπως δεν μπορω να τα κοψω μετα

----------


## elli1

Να τα σταματησεις σιγά σιγά, εγώ τη πρώτη φορά πριν χρόνια έτσι έκανα και δεν επαθα τίποτε. Πέρσυ όμως που ξανακύλισα τα σταμάτησα απότομα (βλακεια μου) και υποτροπίασα αμέσως...τώρα παίρνω ξανά εφεξορ και για πολύ περισσότερο διάστημα απ ότι μου είπε..όπως τον είδα μάλλον για πάντα..αλλά κι αλλιώς ναναι θα τα κόψω πολύ σιγά. Εθισμός δε τίθετε, απλα τα χρειάζεσε όπως κάποιος με θυρεοειδή πχ το φάρμακό του, όταν λένε εθισμό απο ότι μου είπε και η ψυχολόγος, θέλουν να πούν ότι δε σε πιάνει και πρέπει να αλλάξεις ουσία αλλο φάρμακο δλδ. αποκτάς με λίγα λόγια αντοχή στο παλιό. Κι όσο για τα κιλα απο πρόσωπική εμπειρία κατάλαβα οτι ΑΝ βάλεις κιλά δε τα χάνεις ενω παίρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικά, βέβαια σου ανοίγουν την όρεξη αυτό ειναι γεγονός. Αν προσέχεις και δε τρώς παραπάνω τότε οκ

----------


## redwood

δεν φοβαμαι τον εθισμο στα αντικαταθλιπτικα, φοβαμαι τον εθισμο στα αγχολυτικα γιατι πρωτη φορα παιρνω για τοσο διαστημα. Ημουν τοσο στην τσιτα ομως που αναγκαστικα επρεπε να τα παρω. Φοβομουν να ξεκινησω τα σεροξατ ειχα να κοιμηθω πανω απο μηνα... 2-3 ωρες την ημερα κοιμομουν ξυπνουσα με κριση πανικου

----------


## LARY

ELLI ,αυτη τη στιγμη μπορω να σου πω οτι δεν με νοιαζουν τα κιλα.Προτεραιοτητα μου ειναι να βεμτιωθω παλι,γιατι αυτη τηστιγμη ειμαι παλι χαλια...




> LARY.. να σκέφτεσε ότι ήσουν καλά 2 χρόνια μπραβο! Οπότε θα ξαναγίνεις απλά πρέπει να σταματήσεις σιγά σιγα τα φάρμακα και μη βάζεις κιλά..αυτό ειναι το θέμα όπως παρατήρησα,,,γιατί μετά δε χάνονται ο οργανισμός κρατάει έχω την εντύπωση άμυνα δλδ σε κρατάει ήρεμο και γερό με τα φάρμακα και δε χάνεις ότι βάζεις. Επίσης θα μου πεις πως γινετε να μη τρώω αφου σου ανοίγει η όρεξη πολύ...θα σκέφτεσε αυτό που έγραψα πριν.

----------


## elli1

Θα βελτιωθείς σίγουρα! :Smile:  Εγώ κάθε φορά περίπου τη 5η βδομάδα αρχίζω και συνέρχομαι (κατάθλιψη), βέβαια υπάρχουν κάτι ψιλοενοχλήσεις αλλά σιγά σιγά θα φύγουν κι αυτές..τόμαθα τώρα πιά το σενάριο..και κάτι υπνηλίες πχ δε δίνω σημασία που ειναι απο τα χάπια. Το προτιμώ απο το να είμαι ζωντανή νεκρη. Όσο για τα κιλα...όχι δε θέλω να βάλω..μετά θα ξαναπάθω κατάθλιψη γιαυτό το λόγο:P Καλή υπομονή σου ευχομαι..μη ξεχνάς χρειάζετε χρόνος για να νοιώσεις καλά

----------


## elis

ΟΛΟΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΕΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ Κ ΖΟΡΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΘΛΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΜΕΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟΛΑΙΜΟ

----------


## vagpap

> Xanax τα επινα πριν 7χρονια περιπου κ οντως προκαλουνε εντονο εθισμο κυριως ψυχολογικο.Δοκιμασε το clonotril π ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια αλλα εχει πιο μακρυ χρονο δρασης κ προκαλει λιγοτερο εθισμο.


zodiac,σ,ευχαριστω πολυ για την χρησιμη πληροφορια,αλλα το clonotril οπως ειπε ο γιατρος μου ειναι πολυ καλη λυση για την διακοπη των xanax,αλλα δεν υπαρχει πλεον.(γιατι αραγε.........)

----------


## LARY

elli 1 ,εγω ειμαι στην 2η εβδομαδα οποτε ανυπομονω να ερθει η 5η :Smile: .Αν και εγω εχω κυριως προβλημα με πονους κλπ και οχι τοσο με καταθλιψη,οποτε ισως οι χρονοι 
των φαρμακων να ειναι διαφορετικοι.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

Larry οι πόνοι είναι μάλλον ψυχοσωματική επειδή έκανες μείωση φαρμάκων μάλλον,
και τα φάρμακα προκαλούν εθισμό, και εγώ έχω πόνους, στα γόνατα, στους αγγόνες, 
και κουράζομαι πιο εύκολα, όταν μου μειώνουν την δόση, όταν τα διέκοψες τελείως παλιά δεν είχες πόνους;
Είναι μέχρι να τα συνηθίσεις, θα σου περάσουν με το καιρό πιστεύω.

----------


## LARY

οχι Μαριαννα ,οταν ειχα καταφερει και τα ειχα κοψει δεν ποναγα πουθενα.Απλα τωρα ειμαι μαλλον στο ενδιαμεσο σταδιο της αλλαγης ( τα cybalta εχουν παψει να ενεργουν αφου τα σταματησα και τα cipralex δεν εχουν ενεργησει ακομα ) , οποτε εχω μπολικους πονοκεφαλους και συνεχες ρεψιμο-sorry ( κλασσικο συμπτωμα του αγχους για μενα).
σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...

----------


## ibraimovic

Mpravo Ellis wraios...file m pairnw dumyrox Gia ιδψ diataraxi ..δεν είδα φοβερό αποτέλεσμα έπειτα από 3 μήνες...σε 2 εβδομάδες ο γιατρός με είπε θα το αλλάξει σε zolotrin Gia na doume...

----------


## elis

Αδερφε τοτε ειχα νευρα γτ ειχαν γινει καποιεσ μαλακιεσ κ για να μην παρω σβαρνα κ δερνω πηρα τα χαπακια μου κι ηρεμησα

----------

